# Teeth, ears and nails



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you brush your V's teeth? If so, how and with what?
How about their ears? Do you clean them regularly. If so, what do you use?
How about clipping their nails?... Kian won't even let us near his paws when he sees the clippers...any sugggestions on how to get his nails clipped?
Thanks.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi 
Since Snickers is always in the house, I've made it a habit to brush his teeth every night with a regular tooth brush and dog toothpaste. He gets wiped down usually every night especially if he plays with other dogs (slobber). I wipe the inside of his ears along with his wipe down. If the ears become dirty, I put an ear wash in his ears. He doesn't like it but will stay still for the cleaning. As for the nails, his demeanor is very calm, we try to trim his nails every week. To check for the quick my husband shines a light so he doesn't nip it. He's usually sleeping when we trim his nails. Not sure if it's Snickers personality or if it was because we were doing these routines ever since we had him at 4 months. Good Luck with Kian.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Not sure if this would work on a V - but worked wonders for our Brittany. (We are still waiting for our V and I have really enjoyed reading everyones posts).

Anyway - we started when we first brought Remi home and when we trimmed her nails we let her lick on a popsickle. I just put a beach towel down on the floor and she was so happy with her treat that she just didn't care we trimmed her nails. Of course it took two of us.

When she was about a year, we we would give her a normal treat when we were done, but not during. The funny part was she would just see the trimmers and just lay on her back. Theh last few years, she pretend she didn't see them and would just casually wallk to her bed and lay down (like what -- you wanted to give me a trim, sorry I didn't notice). 
Just a thought.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan's ears get cleaned at least once a week, sometimes more. I have a solution from the vet and some gauze pads. Once he sees the bottle he'll come and stand by you. He seems to really enjoy it.

Nails are another story. He can't stand to have his feet touched. The breeder had noticed this about him and fore warned us so we made a point of touching his feet all the time but it never helped. I hit the quick one too many times trying to cut them myself so we take him over to petsmart and let them trim his nails for $11.

Never thought about Catan's teeth much. I guess I figured the bones he's eating would do the trick.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

For Ziva we clean her ears once a week with an easy solution the breeder has used for years.... a mixture of 1/2 white vinegar and 1/2 rubbing alcohol applied with a cotton ball.. for her nails we used a battery operated dremel ..... and for her teeth I had bought a rubber 'brush' you put on your finger to brush her teeth along with dog toothpaste.. however she is always mesmerized with our battery operated toothbrushes we use.. so bought a little cheap one for her and she loves it!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Catan's ears get cleaned at least once a week, sometimes more. I have a solution from the vet and some gauze pads. Once he sees the bottle he'll come and stand by you. He seems to really enjoy it.
> 
> Nails are another story. He can't stand to have his feet touched. The breeder had noticed this about him and fore warned us so we made a point of touching his feet all the time but it never helped. I hit the quick one too many times trying to cut them myself so we take him over to petsmart and let them trim his nails for $11.
> 
> Never thought about Catan's teeth much. I guess I figured the bones he's eating would do the trick.


Is Catan behaved at Petsmart for his nails. I could see Kian jumping off the table and strangling himself.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan is so big now they keep him on the floor. They put him on a leash which is attached to the wall. He wriggles pretty good and does his best to get out of it. It usually take two of them to do it. One to cut the nails and one to accept the face wash. Generally he's done in about 1 minute.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

"Anyway - we started when we first brought Remi home and when we trimmed her nails we let her lick on a popsickle. I just put a beach towel down on the floor and she was so happy with her treat that she just didn't care we trimmed her nails. Of course it took two of us."


I love this idea.....popsicles rock!!


for the first few months I let PetSmart grind her nails, was there already for obedience classed. Allowing someone else to be the bad guy (although she never gave them any trouble as long as there were 2 working sith her, one to work and the other to distract with lots of petting and kisses) was the best $11 I have ever spent. Now when I use the Dremel at home she will wrestle for about a minute then she accepts that I am not going away without working on ALL of her nails.


My breeder gave me a geat tip....go to your wholesale store and buy a case of baby wipes. I use them all of the time to wipe her feet and her body if she is a little muddy. They are great for gently cleaning ears as well. And the case lasts forever!!!


----------

